# Breaking: Iran Retaliates Against Mossad Base in Iraq



## JGalt (Apr 13, 2021)

The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.            

"An intelligence and special operations center in northern Iraq allegedly belonging to the Mossad was attacked by an "unidentified group," according to a report shared by a number of semi-official and official Iranian media sources. The report remains unconfirmed by any official source.

Casualties were reported in the alleged attack, Iraqi sources told Iranian media, which claimed that more details and footage would be released soon. The Iranian reports claimed that the casualties were "Israeli forces," although it's unclear if they were referring to Israeli citizens or foreigners working with Israel.

The Iranian report comes after an alleged Israeli attack on Iran's Natanz nuclear facility and reports of a number of strikes by Iran and Israel on each other's maritime vessels in the Red Sea and near the Persian Gulf in recent weeks."

Iranian media spreads report of attack on alleged Mossad center in Iraq


----------



## Misaki (Apr 13, 2021)

That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 13, 2021)

Misaki said:


> That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.


Helping US forces.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 13, 2021)

JGalt said:


> The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> 
> "An intelligence and special operations center in northern Iraq allegedly belonging to the Mossad was attacked by an "unidentified group," according to a report shared by a number of semi-official and official Iranian media sources. The report remains unconfirmed by any official source.
> 
> ...


Once again the right wing a****** Netanyahu is getting us in trouble.


----------



## idb (Apr 13, 2021)

JGalt said:


> The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> 
> "An intelligence and special operations center in northern Iraq allegedly belonging to the Mossad was attacked by an "unidentified group," according to a report shared by a number of semi-official and official Iranian media sources. The report remains unconfirmed by any official source.
> 
> ...


Didn't the Iranians send rockets into a US base in Iraq with no retaliation from Trump?


----------



## JGalt (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> ...



I seem to remember President Trump having some top Iranian military leaders and terrorists killed.

Did I dream that or something?


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

Misaki said:


> That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.


I don't think Israel is concerned with legalities, however, it is ludicrous to suggest that Israel would be operating from a base in Iraq, an unfriendly country, when they are literally minutes away by air.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> ...



Will you cry when the mullahs are deposed?


----------



## occupied (Apr 13, 2021)

Occasionally things happen in the world that has nothing to do the US.


----------



## idb (Apr 13, 2021)

JGalt said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Wasn't that prior to the Iranian rocket attacks...maybe I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 13, 2021)

Oldest trick in the book...
Iran shows what it has and Israel, within a week, develops the antidote that's at least 3 generations beyond.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> ...


TDS much?  You morons literally have Trump on the brain--he's gone moron.  Bbbut Ttttrump,  you sound like Bbbiden.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Probably, you haven't noticed that Trumps been gone for three months.  Moron.


----------



## idb (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


The premise of the thread was that now that Trump has gone "Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move."
Moron.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> The premise of the thread was that now that Trump has gone "Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move."



You think any murderous, despotic regime around the world fears Biden?


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 13, 2021)

I don't think that Iran has counter-intelligence capabilities to target Mossad.
I'll wait and see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2021)

Misaki said:


> That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.


sarcasm right?


----------



## excalibur (Apr 13, 2021)

Biden is an idiot, that goes without saying as it has been his specialty since 1973. Russians mobilizing, heightened threats to Taiwan, etc., etc., etc.

But to announce troops out of Afghanistan by September 11, 2021, is a special kind of idiot.  Why did he pick that date? Duh! Just do it, announce it _afterward_.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


The premise of the article was an unsubstantiated report in Al Jazeera that Iran attacked a perceived Israeli base in Iraq which is in itself absurd.  I am glad you signed your post, at least you're aware of your lack of mental prowess.  Try again.


----------



## idb (Apr 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The premise of the thread was that now that Trump has gone "Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move."
> ...


I don't know, but I don't think he ever voted against a war.
Do you think any murderous, depotic regime around the world feared The Former Guy?


----------



## Misaki (Apr 13, 2021)

I was going ask whether we should call the US "murderous", but


> The United States military’s Africa Command has carried out about half a dozen airstrikes this calendar year in Somalia targeting the Shabab, a terrorist group affiliated with Al Qaeda — but all were before Jan. 20.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 13, 2021)

Mossad has it's fangs deep into Iran for years. 
Maybe Iran got lucky. We'll see.


----------



## idb (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


That wasn't the premise of the thread.
"The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving."
Give it another go.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> ...


they did that AFTER our corrupt government messed with them and I doubt trump had anything to do with it the way the CIA tricked JFK into trying to bomb cuba withholding information from him hoping he would invade when they set up the invasion to fail.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


 Title of the thread.
*Breaking: Iran Retaliates Against Mossad Base in Iraq*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...



Qasem Soleimani doesn't......Al-Baghdadi either.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 13, 2021)

JGalt said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


yep and the traitors on the left called it murder .Iran China And Russia knows with the communist in the WH that the US is open for business ! look for dem leaders to turn a blind eye towards our enemies while they crack down  American liberty .


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Mossad has it's fangs deep into Iran for years.
> Maybe Iran got lucky. We'll see.


they have been trying to start a war with Iran forever now. Russia is talking about attacking Israel.Russia  will be my hero if they do attacking the two most corrupt governments in the world always startng wars,the mossad and CIA.someone needs to stand up to these bullies,they have had their way for too long and sense the american people arent doing anything about the corrupt CIA,maybe Russia will do the job FOR those lazy ass Americans who let our government become as corrupt as they have.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Mossad has it's fangs deep into Iran for years.
> Maybe Iran got lucky. We'll see.


Back in the 80's Saddam Hussein attempted to build a nuke plant.  Everytime it got to a certain point, the Israelis would bomb it back to square one.  Israel does not play empty games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...



Glad to see someone here have the balls to tell the truth and stop acting like Israel is always a victem exposing the truth they always start the wars all the time,the CIA media always lies and makes it look like Iran is always starting the wars around the world


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Mossad has it's fangs deep into Iran for years.
> ...


what was kept from the american people is that our government funded Saddam.





__





						To what extent did Saddam Hussein receive aid and support from the United States? - US - Iraq War - ProCon.org
					

To what extent did Saddam Hussein receive aid and support from the United States? Read pros, cons, and expert responses in the debate.




					usiraq.procon.org


----------



## Misaki (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Back in the 80's Saddam Hussein attempted to build a nuke plant.  Everytime it got to a certain point, the Israelis would bomb it back to square one.  Israel does not play empty games.


Neither does Myanmar. Killing people is an achievement?


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> Didn't the Iranians send rockets into a US base in Iraq with no retaliation from Trump?



That's true.  Trump should have responded.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 13, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the CIA media always lies and makes it look like Iran is always starting the wars around the world



Poor innocent Iran.....dindu nuffin'


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 13, 2021)

JGalt said:


> I seem to remember President Trump having some top Iranian military leaders and terrorists killed.



That's true.  Thereafter, Iran responded with a heavy attack on the base that had many Americans.  To my knowledge, Trump declined to respond.  I believe that was a mistake.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Iran isn't innocent of anything.  Israel remains quiet until they don't.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 13, 2021)

Doubtful it happened....









						Sources in Iraq deny Iran media claims of attack on 'Israelis'
					

The sensitive nature of the claims paired with the lack of detail left many skeptical as to whether an attack had taken place.




					m.jpost.com


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the Iranians send rockets into a US base in Iraq with no retaliation from Trump?
> ...


Who died?  I see it as a bankrupt regime spending $$ for a few US casualties.  Pick your battles.


----------



## Misaki (Apr 13, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> what was kept from the american people is that our government funded Saddam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a secret, just conveniently forgotten or not talked about (so young people might not know).


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Who died? I see it as a bankrupt regime spending $$ for a few US casualties. Pick your battles.



It was the intent.  As well, many Americans there suffered thereafter as a result of the attack.  We should have hit back.


----------



## idb (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


You're one of those that just reads the headline.
First sentence of the OP.
"The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving."


----------



## Misaki (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Who died?  I see it as a bankrupt regime spending $$ for a few US casualties.  Pick your battles.


Any time people die, it's sad. Including when 56 people were killed in the stampede at the funeral for the Iranian general.

How many people should the US have killed? More than 56? More than 176 (the number killed on the Ukrainian flight leaving Iran shortly after the escalation in hostilities)?


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Apr 13, 2021)

Islamists versus Zionists.
I'm getting me some popcorn and beer.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 13, 2021)

excalibur said:


> Biden is an idiot, that goes without saying as it has been his specialty since 1973. Russians mobilizing, heightened threats to Taiwan, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> But to announce troops out of Afghanistan by September 11, 2021, is a special kind of idiot.  Why did he pick that date? Duh! Just do it, announce it _afterward_.



I heard President Joe is gonna have a big parade in Afghanistan when we leave, and present the Taliban with the key to the country. James Taylor has been hired to sing "You've Got  Friend" at the ceremony and he'll lead them in a rousing chorus of "Kumbaya" before we leave.

It'll be most awesome. I certainly hope they televise it. President Joe might even get an Emmy, or one of them Noble Peace Prizes.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 13, 2021)

JGalt said:


> The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> 
> "An intelligence and special operations center in northern Iraq allegedly belonging to the Mossad was attacked by an "unidentified group," according to a report shared by a number of semi-official and official Iranian media sources. The report remains unconfirmed by any official source.
> 
> ...


Well that didn’t take long after the Biden announcement of “withdrawing” from Afghanistan.


----------



## JGalt (Apr 13, 2021)

Misaki said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Who died?  I see it as a bankrupt regime spending $$ for a few US casualties.  Pick your battles.
> ...



I dunno. How many of them want to die?  72 virgins don't come easy, ya know. You have to do something to get those.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

Misaki said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > what was kept from the american people is that our government funded Saddam.
> ...


It was no secret.  HW played Saddam like a fiddle--told him to invade Kuwait to set him up for retaliation for the missle attack on the USS Stark in 1987.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


absurd indeed the fact Israel is the warmonger always starting wars.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2021)

Misaki said:


> I was going ask whether we should call the US "murderous", but
> 
> 
> > The United States military’s Africa Command has carried out about half a dozen airstrikes this calendar year in Somalia targeting the Shabab, a terrorist group affiliated with Al Qaeda — but all were before Jan. 20.


 as i said,i wish some government would overtake this corrupt government and arrest the criminal politicians in our country sense our own police force  WONT.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


And you're one that reads any claptrap that a person writes citing unsubstantiated reports as being a reason to claim the sky is falling.  You are an idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> Islamists versus Zionists.
> I'm getting me some popcorn and beer.


which one are you pulling for,you have a preference?


----------



## JGalt (Apr 13, 2021)

It's gettin' froggy over there.


April 13, 202110:05 AMUpdated 7 hours ago

*Ship owned by Israeli firm attacked off UAE coast*









						Ship owned by Israeli firm attacked off UAE coast: media
					

A commercial vessel owned by an Israeli firm was attacked off the coast of the United Arab Emirates in Gulf waters, pro-Iran media and an Israeli television channel said on Tuesday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

Misaki said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Who died?  I see it as a bankrupt regime spending $$ for a few US casualties.  Pick your battles.
> ...


What do you think happen in hostilities.  Do you think they are playing a game of Risk over there?  Of course there are deaths.  That is war.  When people quit trying to tell other people how to live, maybe we will have peace.  I am not optimistic.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Apr 13, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Foreigner Looking In. said:
> 
> 
> > Islamists versus Zionists.
> ...


That's a tough one. 
In the Syrian conflict, Iran helped the Christian community and Israel sided with  the head-hackers.
So, as a Christian..........


----------



## two_iron (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> Didn't the Iranians send rockets into a US base in Iraq with no retaliation from Trump?



Yes. President Trump did not send them a cargo plane full of cash.

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Misaki (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> It was no secret.  HW played Saddam like a fiddle--told him to invade Kuwait to set him up for retaliation for the missle attack on the USS Stark in 1987.


Well, there was also the matter of the Kuwaiti princess who lied to US Congress, about Iraqi soldiers murdering babies.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Misaki said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


And it doesn't say what gender those virgins are either.


----------



## Disir (Apr 13, 2021)

Iran is going to make such a lovely parking lot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2021)

Foreigner Looking In. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Foreigner Looking In. said:
> ...


i see you are on the same page with me then on this post of mine.  

*





						20 years ago on September 11th the Muslims attacked US because we deserved it, as the progressives claimed.
					

then this happened..9/11 2012    This was under Obama/Bidens watch..   Is there another 9/11 coming this year to mark the 20th anniversary of the twin towers and pentagon attack?  With the groper in charge, i can almost guarantee that 9/11 is going to be another Muslim attack on US.....And it...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



*


----------



## Misaki (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> What do you think happen in hostilities.  Do you think they are playing a game of Risk over there?  Of course there are deaths.  That is war.  When people quit trying to tell other people how to live, maybe we will have peace.  I am not optimistic.


War or unemployment? (or take the survey)

War, or immorality? Which situation would you prefer?
64% chose this: Risk of wars. Occasionally your country attacks another country, kills some people, and some of your soldiers are killed. There is a 0.0000075% chance you'll be in a passenger plane that gets shot down over a war zone.

36% chose this: No one in your country is religious. Law-breaking is common. People are afraid to go out on the streets, even during the day, and there are no community activities.


----------



## idb (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


What are you talking about?!!!


----------



## idb (Apr 13, 2021)

two_iron said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't the Iranians send rockets into a US base in Iraq with no retaliation from Trump?
> ...


Yeah, he came over all tough...
"All is well!" Trump tweeted. "Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning."


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


The same thing you are dummy--NOTHING.  The basis of the whole thread is UNSUBSTANTIATED--you are talking about something that may or may not or may be partially true.  What is the sense in speculating about what may be fiction.  Wake up.


----------



## Misaki (Apr 13, 2021)

idb said:


> Yeah, he came over all tough...
> "All is well!" Trump tweeted. "Missiles launched from Iran at two military bases located in Iraq. Assessment of casualties & damages taking place now. So far, so good! We have the most powerful and well equipped military anywhere in the world, by far! I will be making a statement tomorrow morning."


Well, he wasn't afraid to use force. Remember when the US launched 59 cruise missiles, each with 450kg of high explosive, at Syria?

Tried to find an event that would make 450kg seem impressive, and here is one: Benton fireworks disaster - Wikipedia

Heard 20 miles away, leveled trees 100 yards away, estimated 140 kg detonated.

Or, USS Cole bombing - Wikipedia 180~320kg.

The Exocet missiles that hit the USS Stark, mentioned earlier in this thread, had 165 kg of explosives.


----------



## idb (Apr 13, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


Blame the OP...not me...his point was that an unsubstantiated news report proves that...something...I've forgotten now...
Anyway, if responding to unsubstantiated news reports was banished from USMB this would be a very quiet place...it would be a lot more intelligent but but it would be quieter.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 13, 2021)

JGalt said:


> The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> 
> "An intelligence and special operations center in northern Iraq allegedly belonging to the Mossad was attacked by an "unidentified group," according to a report shared by a number of semi-official and official Iranian media sources. The report remains unconfirmed by any official source.
> 
> ...




Probably our Intel Agencies ratting out the Mossad Operation to Iran

Hillary's porous server, perhaps, got all of our agents in China killed. Who knows how this happens


----------



## Donald H (Apr 14, 2021)

America is limited to low level hostilities against Iran and the US has ordered the Zionist apartheid regime to limit it to the same.
Iran will get it's licks in but is also limited to the scale of revenge.

Nobody should be expecting Iran to sign onto any sort of nuclear deal that will hamper their peaceful use of nuclear materials. The high bar that was favourable to the US, and which Trump destroyed, will never be reached again.

It's really not an important issue anyway. Iran would never attack the Zionist apartheid regime with nuclear weapons. *The entire issue is all about that regime and/or the US having the freedom to attack without getting it back.*

In any case, it's all moot now with China and Russia providing Iran immunity from US/Zionist aggression.

There's something to discuss here. We've cut through all the bullshit in one short post.[/B]


----------



## Claudette (Apr 14, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Misaki said:
> 
> 
> > That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.
> ...



I agree. Israel doesn't need a base in Iraq. Fake news.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Apr 14, 2021)

idb said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Yes, it was prior...the rocket attacks came as a response....it was coordinated......they warned us first.......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Nobody should be expecting Iran to sign onto any sort of nuclear deal that will hamper their peaceful use of nuclear materials.



Anyone who believes Iran intends "peaceful use of nuclear materials" is a moron.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 14, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody should be expecting Iran to sign onto any sort of nuclear deal that will hamper their peaceful use of nuclear materials.
> ...


I believe it, but I place little importance on whether or not it's factual. You'll understand that if you were able to read and understand what I said.

And fwiw and to make it more interesting, I believe that China covertly aided N.K. to procure nuclear weapons and a delivery system.

The logical reason for believing that is because it's hugely to China's advantage of N.K. having the deterrent to US aggression on the Korean peninsula. The onus on China of needing to mount a counter strike against S.K., providing S.K./US attacked,  is voided.

Logical conversations can be had on the topic of nuclear arms in the hands of smaller nations which need to guard against US aggression.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2021)

Donald H said:


> I believe it, but I place little importance on whether or not it's factual.



You believe the mullahs want a peaceful nuclear program? Wow!
There really is one born every minute.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 14, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it, but I place little importance on whether or not it's factual.
> ...



I believe it and I state my case with explanations.

And you? 
you babble on about nothing more than feigned incredulity. Another American empty bottle.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 14, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...


Your explanations are wishful thinking.  They have no relationship with reality.  Your view of world politics is through the Trudeau lens.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...



*And you? *

That they shouldn't be allowed to build nuclear weapons.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Misaki said:
> ...



it could have been a kosher felafel stand-----the Iranians are 
DESPERATE


----------



## Misaki (Apr 14, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Logical conversations can be had on the topic of nuclear arms in the hands of smaller nations which need to guard against US aggression.


This is supposed to be the role of the United Nations. Do we need to conclude that the UN is completely broken and unable to prevent wars?

Note that according to the UN charter, the permanent members of the UN council are not supposed to be able to veto a resolution or discussion in which they are a party (i.e. if the US attacks Iran, the US isn't supposed to be able to veto a resolution saying other countries in the UN, half a dozen of which would be nuclear weapons states, need to stop this aggression).

The charter also says that (Article 45)


> In order to enable the United Nations to take urgent military measures, Members shall hold immediately available national air-force contingents for combined international enforcement action.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 14, 2021)

Misaki said:


> That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.


Not if they were invited.  If this story is accurate and Mossad members were killed, Iran is in for some pain.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 14, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> ...


The last poll I saw has the conservatives and Netanyahu winning yet again.  You folks have a backward outlook.  I'd say that by ANY standard, Iran having a nuke is far worse trouble than any move by Bibi.  Israel is what the mullahs like to call a "one bomb state".  That's pretty accurate.  One nuke on Tel Aviv and Israel would be down for the long count.  Fortunately, they have 5 Dolphin-class subs fitted out with nuclear cruise missiles.  IOW, Iran can devastate Israel but Israel would END IRAN.


----------



## Misaki (Apr 14, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Not if they were invited.  If this story is accurate and Mossad members were killed, Iran is in for some pain.


Is there precedence for this? Has the post-invasion Iraqi government cooperated with, or even acknowledged Israel at all?


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 14, 2021)

idb said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Actually, yeah, I think some of them did.  Our own media portrayed him as vile and mentally ill.  The Russians couldn't figure Reagan out, they actually thought he might be mentally ill.  The uh, batshit crazy defense


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 14, 2021)

Misaki said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> > Not if they were invited.  If this story is accurate and Mossad members were killed, Iran is in for some pain.
> ...


I wondered the same thing because the Iraqi government is still led by Shia, IIRC.  Remember that Iraq is basically shared between Sunni, Shia, and in the north, Kurds.  Israel is tight with the Kurds.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...





Misaki said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> > Not if they were invited.  If this story is accurate and Mossad members were killed, Iran is in for some pain.
> ...





ESDRAELON said:


> Misaki said:
> 
> 
> > ESDRAELON said:
> ...



the Kurds have no power in Iraq----or Iran, or Turkey


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 14, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


They certainly DO.  They have their own zone in the north of Iraq.  If THEY invited the Israelis in, it's legitimate but until I hear Israel confirm this story I'll just assume Tehran is trying to save face after allowing THREE HUNDRED Lbs of explosives to be smuggled inside their most valuable complex.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



they have their own zone-----OH GEE----they have no power------Iraq and Iran and Syria and Turkey SPITS on them


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 14, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...





Misaki said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> > Not if they were invited.  If this story is accurate and Mossad members were killed, Iran is in for some pain.
> ...





ESDRAELON said:


> Misaki said:
> 
> 
> > ESDRAELON said:
> ...



the Kurds have no power in Iraq----or Iran, or Turkey, or Syria


----------



## Donald H (Apr 14, 2021)

Misaki said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > Logical conversations can be had on the topic of nuclear arms in the hands of smaller nations which need to guard against US aggression.
> ...



No. The UN is a tool of the US at times and so still useful. But obviously there's no way the US will leave the UN or give up UN headquarters. The UNSC is hugely valuable to the whole world because it prevents most intended US wars, (or did) because of the SC membes veto to stop the Zioniists and the US.



> Note that according to the UN charter, the permanent members of the UN council are not supposed to be able to veto a resolution or discussion in which they are a party (i.e. if the US attacks Iran, the US isn't supposed to be able to veto a resolution saying other countries in the UN, half a dozen of which would be nuclear weapons states, need to stop this aggression).



If you're trying to say UNSC, then that's baloney.



> The charter also says that (Article 45)
> 
> 
> > In order to enable the United Nations to take urgent military measures, Members shall hold immediately available national air-force contingents for combined international enforcement action.
> ...


----------



## Donald H (Apr 14, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Mind your manners or you will have your privilege of replying to me withdrawn.


----------



## EMH (Apr 14, 2021)

Misaki said:


> That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.




They operate here.  The steal was their latest act of war against America.  Others include

911
The USS Liberty
JFK
The Marines in Lebanon 1983


Remember what we were told by the Atlanta Jewish Times, that if the same Mossad had offed hom-O that Traitor Joe would lie about that and start a US war with Iran.

Any American who sympathizes with the Mossad is a 100 percent pure traitor.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 14, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Anyone that has a beef with the Sunnis or Shiites is a Kurd ally.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 14, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


The Kurds were very helpful to the US in overthrowing Hussein and then they got thrown under the bus.  Those people you listed don't care for the Kurds because they are not arab.  Also they lean evangelical christian which doesn't sit well with muslims.  They are an oppressed people who are standing up to overwhelming odds without much help.  I respect them for it.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 14, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody should be expecting Iran to sign onto any sort of nuclear deal that will hamper their peaceful use of nuclear materials.
> ...


Either a moron or, just as likely a liar who will applaud when Iran tests their nuke.  The idiots are so wrapped up in tribalism that they'll support ANYTHING to jam up conservatives.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 14, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...


Oh, please! Then I won't have to listen to your communist canuck drivel.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 14, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


More garbage pissing contests that are totally irrelevant and seem to be conservative foreign policy. Thanks for the stupidest longest wars ever..... And wrecking the Iran deal for no reason. Netanyahu is scum just like Sharon. Corrupt and war mongering assholes. The reason America is hated, GOP blind allegiance to scumbags.....


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 14, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...


They don't have a nook and they never will unless we listen to warmongering swine and garbage propaganda from Trump and natinyahoo....


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 14, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> ESDRAELON said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Did your parents have any kids that weren't mentally challenged?


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 14, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The brainwashed functional moron GOP base is the entire real world laughing stock and horror. Change the damn channel stupid.


----------



## StormAl (Apr 14, 2021)

JGalt said:


> The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> 
> "An intelligence and special operations center in northern Iraq allegedly belonging to the Mossad was attacked by an "unidentified group," according to a report shared by a number of semi-official and official Iranian media sources. The report remains unconfirmed by any official source.
> 
> ...


Seven wounded Iraqi mercenaries and more than twenty dead Iranians.

Biden they are wary of whereas they laughed at Trump.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 14, 2021)

G


francoHFW said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...


GFY, maricon.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 14, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> G
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> ...


Another cogent argument from the ignoramus right. Did I mention racist? God will not be amused


----------



## fncceo (Apr 14, 2021)

Misaki said:


> That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 14, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > G
> ...


*The brainwashed functional moron GOP base is the entire real world laughing stock and horror. Change the damn channel stupid. * 
Another cogent argument from the ignoramus left.  And it is has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 14, 2021)

Donald H said:


> America is limited to low level hostilities against Iran and the US has ordered the Zionist apartheid regime to limit it to the same.
> Iran will get it's licks in but is also limited to the scale of revenge.
> 
> Nobody should be expecting Iran to sign onto any sort of nuclear deal that will hamper their peaceful use of nuclear materials. The high bar that was favourable to the US, and which Trump destroyed, will never be reached again.
> ...




 Ah, the "Zionist apartheid regime"

Damn,  is it retarded leftspeak week AGAIN already?


----------



## EMH (Apr 14, 2021)

If Israel is the only country you care about

MOVE THERE


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 14, 2021)

EMH said:


> If Israel is the only country you care about
> 
> MOVE THERE







Show us on this doll where the Israeli touched you.


----------



## irosie91 (Apr 15, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



all true ---sorta.     SO?---they still have no power


----------



## skews13 (Apr 15, 2021)

Misaki said:


> That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.



It was Mossad that carried out the attack.


----------



## Quasar44 (Apr 15, 2021)

The demon cats are very anti Jewish


----------



## Donald H (Apr 15, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > America is limited to low level hostilities against Iran and the US has ordered the Zionist apartheid regime to limit it to the same.
> ...


I'm a 'leftard' all year round to Americans.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 15, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


And still they survive in spite of your disregard for a friend of America in the region.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 15, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...


You are just a stupid,  run of the mill useful idiot.

If this were 1940, you would think Quizling was the greatest.


----------



## surada (Apr 15, 2021)

Misaki said:


> That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.



Good question...


----------



## surada (Apr 15, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> The demon cats are very anti Jewish



That doesn't make any sense in light of the facts.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 15, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



The screeching protests have already started to flood in, over the outspoken posts I've made in the last hour or so. I'll have to limit my reply to you, to just a few words. Or better still, 'nothing' until you offer something worth my time. 

I haven't hung up the phone on you; you're still on the hook.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > The demon cats are very anti Jewish
> ...


The fact that you are a democrat and an exteme antisemite, you mean?

You are obviously not here for anything factual.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 15, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...


Two points worth my time.

I'm a Canadian and we don't have a Democratic party. Federal speaking I'm a Liberal.

Antisemitism relates to unreasoned hate toward semites. I make the distinction of hating Zionism and those who support that evil agenda.

From now on your replies will have to meet my higher standards or you'll be ignored.


----------



## surada (Apr 15, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Quasar44 said:
> ...



I'm not an anti-Semite at all. I just don't like what Israel has done. The Likkud is so hard right .. fear and manufactured existential threats keep them in power. Israel used to buy ALL their oil from Iran.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 15, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Another mouthy canuck that can't keep his nose at home.


----------



## surada (Apr 15, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...



Except he's absolutely right. Iran will NEVER attack Iran.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Hitting the sauce already?  Do you read what you write?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Israel used to buy ALL their oil from Iran.



Iran used to be a modern civilization.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 15, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Israel used to buy ALL their oil from Iran.
> ...


Iran used to be a civilization.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 15, 2021)

Misaki said:


> That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.


Notice how Democrats take over the US...the Middle-East explodes.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


All taqiyya, all the time.

Atlanta you're consistent.


----------



## surada (Apr 15, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...



Israel bought all their oil from Iran for decades. You are just ridiculously ignorant. .. like your hero Trump.


----------



## ESay (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Israel bought all their oil from Iran for decades. You are just ridiculously ignorant. .. like your hero Trump


It was at the times of the Shah, it seems. So what? What does it prove?


----------



## Donald H (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Except he's absolutely right. Iran will NEVER attack Iran.



Oops, my mistake.
Iran will never attack Israel with nuclear weapons.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 15, 2021)

JGalt said:


> The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> 
> "An intelligence and special operations center in northern Iraq allegedly belonging to the Mossad was attacked by an "unidentified group," according to a report shared by a number of semi-official and official Iranian media sources. The report remains unconfirmed by any official source.
> 
> ...


I sure miss the world being a more peaceful place UNDER TRUMP.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 15, 2021)

excalibur said:


> Biden is an idiot, that goes without saying as it has been his specialty since 1973. Russians mobilizing, heightened threats to Taiwan, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> But to announce troops out of Afghanistan by September 11, 2021, is a special kind of idiot.  Why did he pick that date? Duh! Just do it, announce it _afterward_.


He didn't-----his handlers did to appease his puppet masters who are paying him.   They know the significance of 9/11 and what it means--hence why it was chosen.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Ignorant?  I didn't write this ridiculous crap--YOU DID, don't you remember?  Let me refresh your memory with a cut & paste from YOUR post.   *Iran will NEVER attack Iran.  *Duh.  Fucking moron.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 15, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> ...


Americans or in other words, both R's and D's coming together on domestic politics is indeed troubling for those of us who are most interested in world peace.

But it's premature and ignorant to say that anything has really changed.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 15, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


None of YOUR business moron.  Straighten up your own house before you go looking to fix ours.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 15, 2021)

Donald H said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Except he's absolutely right. Iran will NEVER attack Iran.
> ...


Yet they have talked openly of doing just that for years.


----------



## surada (Apr 15, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




Well, Bibi has been claiming that Iran was going to bomb Israel for 25 years or more. Israel stopped buying Iranian oil in 1979 and didn't pay their bill for 13 years. As soon as they did pay their due bill they started talking about Iran bombing them.


----------



## surada (Apr 15, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...



Iran isn't going to bomb Israel. They would be a greasy spot 30 minutes later.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...



Hasn't stopped them from trying.


----------



## surada (Apr 15, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...




When did Iran try to bomb Israel?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> When did Iran try to bomb Israel?



Who is Iran's favorite terrorist group?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...


You are an Islamic antisemite.

The basis for Iran's nuking of Israel comes directly from the Mullahs. Rafsanjani even laid out the rationale as he claimed they could destroy Israel, but ant retaliation would cause Damages only" to the Ummah..


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 15, 2021)

surada said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


When did Iran try to bomb Iran?  An apology is due anytime, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 15, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > America is limited to low level hostilities against Iran and the US has ordered the Zionist apartheid regime to limit it to the same.
> ...


It's a fact. Especially under their swine war mongering right wing liars like Sharon and netanYahoo


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 15, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...



You are a subhuman.   

 There are Arab members of the Knesset. There is no apatheid.  

All this "aparthied" crap was crafted by Arab propgandists to appeal to idiots  You are an idiot as well as a subhuman.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 16, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Good one. Try reality actual journalism sometime.... Sharon and netinyahoo are corrupt lying fearmongering racist massacreing swine. Check the percentage who have been vaccinated lol. So much discrimination in every possible way. The Arab Areas are not allowed to have any economies....


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


WTF are you babbling about?


----------



## skews13 (Apr 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...



Mossad are the inventors of the false flag attack.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Read about Sharon and Netanyahu. You'll never hear anything on your garbage GOP propaganda machine.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 16, 2021)

skews13 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Them and the Nazis... Bring back the moderates...


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Try reality actual journalism sometime


That's rich--where are you going to find that?


francoHFW said:


> Check the percentage who have been vaccinated


WTF does that have to do with Sharon and Netanyahu?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


It doesnt know. All it knows is that it hates Jews.


----------



## Donald H (Apr 16, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> You are a subhuman.
> 
> There are Arab members of the Knesset. There is no apatheid.
> 
> All this "aparthied" crap was crafted by Arab propgandists to appeal to idiots  You are an idiot as well as a subhuman.


Godma almighty, what's making you so angry?


----------



## Donald H (Apr 16, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> It doesnt know. All it knows is that it hates Jews.



C American forfeited the privilege of a response from me. You're about to forfeit yours too. I expect some content from people that is more than just crude attempts to insult.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 16, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > It doesnt know. All it knows is that it hates Jews.
> ...


HaHaHa, such a privilege.  You should be so lucky Dogmaphobe, stupid canuck can't get around the communist bs that Trudeau feeds him.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Try reality actual journalism sometime
> ...


Try everything but that owned by Rupert scumbag Murdoch and internet hangers on. Rupert scumbag owns Fox the post the Sunday times and the Wall Street journal and they are all the same crap.... If you can only watch TV watch the BBC France 24 the German station and nightly news at 6:30. You are totally missinformed with pure garbage. Everyone knows it except the GOP ignoramus base.... And yes CNN MSNBC. They are crap punditocracy with idiotic arguments going on all day but they don't lie. Some clickbait yes but nothing like your garbage dingbat....


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


And none of that made any sense at all.  Blah, Blah, Blah.  Typical democrat racist garbage response.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 16, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > You are a subhuman.
> ...


Nazis always make me angry.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Communism is a dictatorship that owns all business and industry. Brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...


Glad you caught up.  Welcome to America today.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


Rupert Murdock Media is total garbage and that is the best you listen to as a brainwashed functional moron GOP base ignoramus....


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


If the Democrats had anything to do with it, we would not be the only modern country without a living wage health care daycare great infrastructure and vacations ID card to end illegal immigration and mainly taxing the rich more like their fair share. You speak absolute brainwashed idiocy and  are a perfect fool for the greedy idiot GOP rich brainwashers. Go west young man no longer works, we have to become a modern country economically. And no not communism stupid. Only English speaking brainwashed conservatives don't know the difference between socialism and communism. Democracy. France Germany Italy Spain Scandinavia Russia have all had socialist and communist parties at the same time. Wake up. Communists disappeared after the USSR fell except with a gun to your head....


----------



## Donald H (Apr 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> If the Democrats had anything to do with it, we would not be the only modern country without a living wage health care daycare great infrastructure and vacations ID card to end illegal immigration and mainly taxing the rich more like their fair share. You speak absolute brainwashed idiocy and  are a perfect fool for the greedy idiot GOP rich brainwashers. Go west young man no longer works, we have to become a modern country economically. And no not communism stupid. Only English speaking brainwashed conservatives don't know the difference between socialism and communism. Democracy. France Germany Italy Spain Scandinavia Russia have all had socialist and communist parties at the same time. Wake up. Communists disappeared after the USSR fell except with a gun to your head....



I think the dam is breaking, due to Trump's push to extremism being the second choice. He's losing ground rapidly because of Biden's tactics. 
Trump provided license to Biden/the Democrats to go to the extreme.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Apr 16, 2021)

JGalt said:


> The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> 
> "An intelligence and special operations center in northern Iraq allegedly belonging to the Mossad was attacked by an "unidentified group," according to a report shared by a number of semi-official and official Iranian media sources. The report remains unconfirmed by any official source.
> 
> ...


Iran retaliates for Israeli attacks and it's all Biden fault??


----------



## InspectorDetector (Apr 16, 2021)

Misaki said:


> That's ridiculous. Why would Mossad be operating in Iraq, a foreign country? That would be illegal.




HAHA!! Yeah right.....


----------



## Concerned American (Apr 16, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You run your mouth alot but you don't know shit.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 16, 2021)

Donald H said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > If the Democrats had anything to do with it, we would not be the only modern country without a living wage health care daycare great infrastructure and vacations ID card to end illegal immigration and mainly taxing the rich more like their fair share. You speak absolute brainwashed idiocy and  are a perfect fool for the greedy idiot GOP rich brainwashers. Go west young man no longer works, we have to become a modern country economically. And no not communism stupid. Only English speaking brainwashed conservatives don't know the difference between socialism and communism. Democracy. France Germany Italy Spain Scandinavia Russia have all had socialist and communist parties at the same time. Wake up. Communists disappeared after the USSR fell except with a gun to your head....
> ...


Extreme being what every other modern country already has lol, brainwashed functional moron. Lol


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 16, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Concerned American said:
> ...


What is your argument against what I say instead of just stupid personal insults and talking points?


----------



## Am3rikan-Warri0r (Apr 18, 2021)

JGalt said:


> The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> 
> "An intelligence and special operations center in northern Iraq allegedly belonging to the Mossad was attacked by an "unidentified group," according to a report shared by a number of semi-official and official Iranian media sources. The report remains unconfirmed by any official source.
> 
> ...


This is not surprising at all. We all knew that Biden would be a really weak leader and that the US enemies will put him into test during the first months of his administration.


----------



## Am3rikan-Warri0r (Apr 18, 2021)

JGalt said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Great message. What Trump did with the killling of Soleimani is one of the greatest operations ever made by the US against Iran.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 19, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> You run your mouth alot but you don't know shit.




These creatures are miserable things living on the fringes of society. They are utter failures who produce nothing of value to society, and deep down, they know that they are worthless wastes of human D.N.A.   Rather than doing anything to improve their lot, they just stew in perpetual adolescence acting out by blaming their whole country for their own failure, and supporting the Mullahs or anybody else who opposes our way of life.

These lowlife anti-Americans have no values and no principles. They do not abide by any code or stand for anything at all positive in this world. All they know is what they hate and because they hate themselves, they hate everything around them.


----------



## Esdraelon (Apr 26, 2021)

Am3rikan-Warri0r said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Yeah, he turned the evil bastard into something resembling cat food...


----------



## EMH (Apr 27, 2021)

This is all bs as usual with the same Zionists devoid of any patriotism to america pushing it.

Zionists want a us war with Iran.  This is what we were told 10 years ago by the Atlanta Jewish Times, a glimpse of the minds of Zionist traitors.....


3. Have US based Mossad agents take out a president deemed unfriendly to Israel - homO - so that our fellow Zionist traitor Biden can lie about that and forcefully dictate us foreign policy to help Israel obliterate its enemies.



The most likely reality is that everyone here claiming Biden is "soft on Iran"


1. Voted for Biden
2. Wants a us war with Iran regardless of reason
3. Cares only about Israel and not the us
4. Cheered when the Israelites attacked and murdered the USS Liberty
5. Were invested in gold, oil, the long bond and defense stocks on 910 like Epstein, Bloomberg, Harvey Weinstein and so many more.... Saudi crown prince bin salmon, Epstein island's number one customer


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 27, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember President Trump having some top Iranian military leaders and terrorists killed.
> ...


Leveling Tehran, perhaps.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 27, 2021)

Misaki said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think happen in hostilities.  Do you think they are playing a game of Risk over there?  Of course there are deaths.  That is war.  When people quit trying to tell other people how to live, maybe we will have peace.  I am not optimistic.
> ...


That is a...ridiculous choice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 27, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > The stage has been set, the curtain has risen, revealing Joe Biden as the so-called "leader" of the free world.  Every murderous, despotic regime around the world has been waiting for this very moment to make their move. And they're moving.
> ...


no that would be John Traitor Kerry


----------



## Jarlaxle (Apr 27, 2021)

EMH said:


> This is all bs as usual with the same Zionists devoid of any patriotism to america pushing it.
> 
> Zionists want a us war with Iran.  This is what we were told 10 years ago by the Atlanta Jewish Times, a glimpse of the minds of Zionist traitors.....
> 
> ...


Stop listening to the voices in your head.


----------



## francoHFW (Apr 27, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Except he said nothing that the Iranians didn't already know obviously except GOP world. Just like the one hamburger a month saying and the election thing and the deep state thing. All total garbage for ignoramuses only. Every respected journalist and law enforcement in the world agree you are nuts technically. Change the channel.


----------

